# CrossPlatform Kotlin iOs/Android Datenverbrauch



## OnDemand (5. Nov 2022)

Moin zusammen,

wir wollen mal ein wenig mit https://kotlinlang.org/docs/multiplatform-mobile-setup.html#check-your-environment rumspielen und schauen ob eine App Sinn macht. Dafür würden wir gern einen Backendserver mit einer REST API hinstellen und mal eine ganz dumme App bauen die viele Daten austauscht. Dbei wollen wir schauen wie viel Datenvolumen flöten geht.

Hat jemand ne Idee, wie man das Datenvolumen am besten überwachen kann? Das on Bord Tool überwacht ja alles, möchte aber nur die App überwachen.


----------



## Oneixee5 (5. Nov 2022)

Dafür gibt es doch 100te Apps, z.B.: My Data Manager


----------



## OnDemand (5. Nov 2022)

Oh super nutze kein android, daher kenne ich die Appangebote nicht. Aber gibt wohl wirklich für alles ne App. Danke ☺️


----------

